# 3pt isn't working



## CubMartin154 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just replaced my shift lever on my 154 and put more hy-trans fluid in it and now my 3pt hitch isn't moving.... I went through my books and don't see any type of bleader valve.....any thoughts?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Could be air in the hydraulic system if you had to add fluid. Do you have anything else that you use the hydraulics for, and do they work? Does the system not raise or not lower? Have you tried moving the draft control all the way down? My 574 will sometimes "stick" up if I have the draft control lever all the way up for extended periods of time. Moving it down to the bottom allows the arms to lower for me when it sticks.


----------



## CubMartin154 (Apr 7, 2011)

the cylinder for lowering the mower is also connected to this hydraulic system....never used the mower and never looked to see if it moved with the cylinder for the 3pt hitch when it moves.... if the draft control lever is what is connected to the conrol valve then yes everything is moving as it should(not 100% sure what the DCL is but will google it), I can also move the cylender up and down with the arms on the hitch...I was thinking the systen is air locked some how also but not sure how I would blead system( I took of the hydro filter to the left of the seat off and the filter was drained...even cranked the motor and I would think fluid would come out but nothing... ????????


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah, I was thinking this was a larger tractor than it is. Your tractor most likely doesn't have draft control on the three point hitch. That was for plowing with tractors and was used to transfer the draft of the plow to the rear wheels of the tractor for increased traction. I am not really familiar with the system used on those tractors. Is there a separate lever for lifting the three point as opposed to the mower deck? I know on the Ariens GT tractors, there is a lever that you move to either use the front/center lift or the rear lift, but you can't use both at once because there was only one lift cylinder. Could this be a similar setup? I apologize if I'm not making any sense, just tossing out some ideas.


----------

